# Returning bionic for replacement after updating



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone received a replacement from verizon after installing a leaked ota? I am concerned they will find that baseband is updated and charge me for replacement?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## s.dubs317 (Oct 8, 2011)

They may charge you. I am an ex tech of theirs, and before i left they implemented a non refundable damage fee, which includes any devices that have been rooted with unapproved software. How thoroughly they check these devices once they're back at the warehouse, i am unsure of, but i always recommend returning the device to stock before sending it back to vzw.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Return it to stock or completely wipe ALL files prior to sending it back in

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

I cannot change radio or kernal

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

Def sbf back to 2.3.4. I'm sure we have a thread here for that









~Tapatalk~ Simplified Android


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

trueagle said:


> Has anyone received a replacement from verizon after installing a leaked ota? I am concerned they will find that baseband is updated and charge me for replacement?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I can give you an answer within the month









Adding to this, my refurb functions much better. Data is better (stock 886) and my display doesn't have issues like my old one.


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

thnaks for information. maybe ill wait.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

i have returned 3 with leaked updates on them and i havent heard a word from them


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

or, check this out. what if you get prop modder or something and change the numbers yourself, after all if your on 5.6.893 or whatever its totally possible to make it read 1.2.3.4.5.6.7 ..... just depends on howw worried you are about it, I would trip but I have bad luck, you'll probably be fine. Just be like" I let my little brother borrow it and his dog ate it and when it came out it had a leaked update!" what, you callin me a liar?


----------

